# updating a port's dependencies



## jrm@ (Jun 7, 2011)

This common scenario came up yesterday.  lang/gcc44 has been deprecated and superseded by lang/gcc45.  Several of my installed ports (ports that take a long time to compile like math/atlas, math/arpack and math/octave) depend on lang/gcc44.  If I go into, for example, /usr/ports/math/octave and do `% make all-depends-list | grep gcc` I see these port now depend on lang/gcc45.

Is there a simple way to update the dependencies of these installed ports without reinstalling/recompiling the ports?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2011)

Neither of those are dependencies needed to run the application. You can even remove them if you want.

They're build dependencies, just have a look with
`# make build-depends-list`
and
`# make run-depends-list`

On a working system the only dependencies you need to worry about are the run and library dependencies.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 7, 2011)

So I just deinstalled lang/gcc44 and used `# portmaster --check-depends` to delete the dependency.  Alternatively, you could edit /var/db/pkg/pkg_name/+CONTENTS directly to delete the dependency.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 7, 2011)

gcc45 would only be installed if you rebuilt one of those ports.


----------



## jrm@ (Jun 7, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> gcc45 would only be installed if you rebuilt one of those ports.



It just happened to be installed already because math/octave depended on both lang/gcc44 and lang/gcc45.  Now it only depends on the latter.


----------

